# Wheels on my new 5 speed Beetle 2.5 <3



## asphyxxia (Feb 5, 2011)

I HATE the stock wheels for the 2.5s. I know they're 17" and that the bolt pattern is the usual 5x112, but does anyone know the stock width that the wheels are? I need to buy new ones ASAP! I want to drive around as little as possible with my dinner plates. [This is just a picture I found of the same car I have - Not my actual car.]











P.S. - And if anyone LOVES those rims for some reason [they're chrome and black and not the completely stock all chrome...] - I'll be more than happy to sell them to you.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

asphyxxia said:


> I HATE the stock wheels for the 2.5s. I know they're 17" and that the bolt pattern is the usual 5x112, but does anyone know the stock width that the wheels are? I need to buy new ones ASAP! I want to drive around as little as possible with my dinner plates.


The 18" VW wheels are 18 X 8 inches. They have an ET of 48 with the standard VW 5/112 bolt 
pattern. I believe the bolts are 14 X 1.5 X 27.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

ridgemanron said:


> The 18" VW wheels are 18 X 8 inches. They have an ET of 48 with the standard VW 5/112 bolt
> pattern. I believe the bolts are 14 X 1.5 X 27.


If my car gets here in the next few weeks....long overdue....I've already secured Taladega
chrome wheels that have the same design as the ones on the new Golf R nad the Beetle R
Concept car, and I will remove the 18" Tornado design ones coming with the car. Was told
they go for about $435 a wheel and will offer mine on Ebay for $200 each.


----------



## asphyxxia (Feb 5, 2011)

ridgemanron said:


> The 18" VW wheels are 18 X 8 inches.


Mine are 17". Do you happen to know if they're 7.5" or 8"?


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

asphyxxia said:


> Mine are 17". Do you happen to know if they're 7.5" or 8"?


Not sure but if you go to the www.tirerack site and plot in your car, they can tell you. They
should have info on the new Beetles by now.


----------



## asphyxxia (Feb 5, 2011)

They have both the 7'5" and the 8" listed under the 2012 Beetles... Hrumph.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

asphyxxia said:


> They have both the 7'5" and the 8" listed under the 2012 Beetles... Hrumph.


Don't know if the phone line is open now but you can call the VW Customer Care at
1-800-822-8987. Otherwise, perhaps you can call your local dealer's Parts Dept. and
give him your vin #. That should allow him to get any and all info about your specific
car. Good hunting !


----------



## Old Bug Man (Nov 5, 2011)

I think those stock wheels look great, especially on a black car. Send us a picture. I had a Porsche with wheels like that years ago--very classy. You're probably looking for a sporty look. Too bad.


----------



## Heaters X01 (Dec 9, 2011)

Old Bug Man said:


> I think those stock wheels look great, especially on a black car. Send us a picture. I had a Porsche with wheels like that years ago--very classy. You're probably looking for a sporty look. Too bad.



LoL! So did I...













Keep The Faith!


----------



## UTE (Nov 12, 2011)

I find it amazing that VW has such a large selection of stock wheels available for the Beetle. They have 16's, 17's, 18's, 19's and 20's (when the R debuts). That's right - 5 different wheel diameters. I don't know of any other VW product offered with such a range.

Bill


----------



## speedtek40 (Jul 8, 2005)

Advertise them for sale in the Canadian regional classifieds.......we can't get them up here on our Beetles. You'll probably get lots of takers.......


----------



## sonic_va (Jul 2, 2006)

I love the old school "dinner wheels" as well. I wouldn't mind seeing them on my Turbo. :laugh:


----------



## htg39 (Oct 2, 2011)

*wheels on my 5 speed turbo*

Funny VW has all soughts of Options and Accesories including all thes different Wheels, BUT they can't Build them in MEXICO with the Options they say are available---orderd my second one Oct 1st-----and nothing but a song and dance--latest February...Harvey


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

htg39 said:


> Funny VW has all soughts of Options and Accesories including all thes different Wheels, BUT they can't Build them in MEXICO with the Options they say are available---orderd my second one Oct 1st-----and nothing but a song and dance--latest February...Harvey


A bunch of us are trying to talk Bill from Utah to 'slip into' the Puebla plant in a sombrero
and poncho, then finagle his way into the department where he can find our specific car
orders and 'shuffle' them up in the build schedule. I am sure he can do it if he puts his
mind to it. Him and 'The Cadenza Man' are the only ones who seem to be able to get things 
done on this site.


----------



## Old Bug Man (Nov 5, 2011)

"Your mission, Bill, should you decide to accept it, is to penetrate the Puebla fortress, put VWVortex forum participants' factory orders on top of the 2012 Beetle production order list, find the missing crates of illusive three-gauge dash pods, and destroy all tequila distilleries in the region. As always, if you or any of your VWV force are killed or captured, the Secretary will disavow any knowledge of your actions. This tape will self destruct in five seconds. Good luck Bill."


----------



## Heaters X01 (Dec 9, 2011)

Here's something to listen to Bill while you're driving your new 2012 VW Beetle 2.0t to the Puebla Plant...


----------



## Old Bug Man (Nov 5, 2011)

"Bolt cutters...?"

"Check".

"Hallucinogenic taco sauce...?"

"Check".

"Detonators...?"

"Check".

"Four-thousand helium filled pinatas...?"

"Check".

"Viagra laced nachos...?"

"Check".

"Sunscreen...?"

"Check".


----------



## UTE (Nov 12, 2011)

OK, boys. But my price is steep...

Julianne Hough - that cute Mormon dancer from Salt Lake city. Sure, her boyfriend is Ryan Seacrest. But, I've got a Turbo Beetle and he doesn't. 










Bill


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

UTE said:


> OK, boys. But my price is steep...
> 
> Julianne Hough - that cute Mormon dancer from Salt Lake city. Sure, her boyfriend is Ryan Seacrest. But, I've got a Turbo Beetle and he doesn't.
> 
> ...


Calling 'The Cadenza Man' ! Give Bill what he wants ! Maybe you can photoshop some photos
of her boyfriend with Lindsay Lohan, who posed in the 'buff' for Playboy recently, then offer
her a shoulder to cry on and tell her that she needs to get into the wild outdoors of Utah 
to forget him and you have just the man to accompany her. Things like this are done every
day 'Cadenza Man'. I know you can do it !


----------



## Old Bug Man (Nov 5, 2011)

Put the Viagra laced nachos away! You'll need those for the mission!


----------



## Old Bug Man (Nov 5, 2011)

Okay it's all set. Spoke to Julianne and she's on board (I lied, told her you had a gauge pod). Called Ryan, he's disappointed but understands it's for a good cause.

So off you go and good luck! Oh, and if you notice a few xenon headlight units falling off a truck, don't forget your old buddy here.


----------



## moodylucy (Aug 21, 2011)

Oh, please hurry Bill! But, be careful out there! 
Make sure you buy the insurance when you cross the border.


----------



## Old Bug Man (Nov 5, 2011)

Okay, here's the layout:










You'll need a janitor's uniform and a large rental truck.

Get into the cafeteria before lunch and substitute the regular taco sauce for the hallucinogenic taco sauce. Also, swap the nachos for the Viagra laced ones. Then hide until siesta time when they'll all stumble off the line looking for a place to sleep. At that moment detonate the charges on the rental truck's cargo door, releasing the pinatas, and while everyone is staring at the spectacle in a hallucinatory state, you slip into the office and put all the turbo-sound-sun-nav order sheets on top of the stack, then, run to storage and grab as many gauge pods as you can carry. You can escape on foot across the north field. Run as fast as you can back to where you hid your car. Don't worry, if anyone gives chase, they'll all have erections and won't be able to run that fast.

Godspeed!


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Looks very do-able to me , Bill. If need be, pin little notes (in step by step order) inside the
rim of your sombrero and it should be 'a piece of cake'!


----------



## UTE (Nov 12, 2011)

I accept!

Bill


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

UTE said:


> I accept!
> 
> Bill


Just want you to know that all the patients in my mental ward are very confident about
your potential success. And that was after today's elecrtro-shock therapy session. To
be honest, before the session they thought you were a raving lunatic to even contemplate
the job but now they see everything much more clearly.......even though their bodies will
keep shaking until morning, they are with you (in mind and spirit) 100% ! P.S. - If you
could film it with a head-cam attached to your sombrero, we might be able to enter it as
a documentary in next year's Academy Awards. Don't worry, we'll blot out your face so
the 'Puebla Hit Squad' will never know who you are.


----------



## Old Bug Man (Nov 5, 2011)

"We interrupt this broadcast to bring you a special bulletin..."

"...we're going to our Latin American correspondent, Miguel Ortega, who is standing by outside an automobile assembly plant near Puebla, Mexico. What can you tell us Miguel?"

"Frank, I'm witnessing the most bizarre spectacle I have ever seen. A man wearing a janitor's uniform and a sombrero has managed to entangle himself in some overhead power lines along with what appear to be several thousand pinatas. Stranger still, hundreds of factory workers have gathered at the site, gazing mindlessly at these events, and it would appear they are finding the sight to be...uh...shall we say...arousing. Meanwhile, the man overhead keeps screaming something, the same phrase, over and over."

"Can you make out what he's saying Miguel?"

"I think he's screaming 'ridge man ron, ridge man ron, I'll get you for this'. Who knows what it could possibly mean, but one thing is certain, we're dealing with a very troubled individual."

"Wow. Thank you Miguel, and do keep us posted on any developments. These are strange times we are living in."

"We return now to our regularly scheduled broadcast..."


----------



## Old Bug Man (Nov 5, 2011)

Oh dear, didn't some poor man start this thread with a perfectly sensible question about wheels? My how these things can digress.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Old Bug Man said:


> Oh dear, didn't some poor man start this thread with a perfectly sensible question about wheels? My how these things can digress.


How did it all happen? We were led astray by someone invoking mind games on us and I 
believe we all know who that was. The last thing I remember is discussing wheels & tires
and then ZAP! I was seduced by the power of force that my weak inner being just had no 
way to ward off. Shame on 'you know who' for 'you know what'!


----------



## Old Bug Man (Nov 5, 2011)

I think I should look in on that thread about oil filter assemblies, try to clear my head. :screwy:


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Old Bug Man said:


> I think I should look in on that thread about oil filter assemblies, try to clear my head. :screwy:


Before you do, make sure to ingest some of that medicinal 'weed' that is sold through your
state. All you need do is tell the doctor you've got a pain somewhere....anywhere...and he'll
set you up with a photo ID that will let you purchase it anywhere it's offered. It's a proven
fact that 'weed = clarity of thought !


----------



## Old Bug Man (Nov 5, 2011)

But normally I have perfect tharity of clought. I think those pictures of what's her name did something to my circuitry. I'm just not used to it. We're very prudish out here in San Francisco, not like those hedonists in Salt Lake City.


----------



## UTE (Nov 12, 2011)

(heh heh heh)

Bill


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2006)

This thread is hilarious


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> This thread is hilarious


You think this is funny!?!?!?

Our undercover agent is already halfway there... 

Pancho









His champion sidekick









Let's hope the donkey makes it back


----------



## Old Bug Man (Nov 5, 2011)

Is that a gauge pod strapped to that donkey?


----------



## UTE (Nov 12, 2011)

The only thing I’ve learned so far is it really is possible to have too much tequila and beans. For your own safety, maintain a safe distance around me.

Bill


----------



## Old Bug Man (Nov 5, 2011)

Well I'm 747 miles west of you, and the prevailing winds are to the east, but to be on the safe side, just how much beans and tequila are we talking about?


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Old Bug Man said:


> Well I'm 747 miles west of you, and the prevailing winds are to the east, but to be on the safe side, just how much beans and tequila are we talking about?


It should be mandatory that if someone is going to gouge themselves on bean meals they
have to first consume that product BEANO which prevents gas from escaping by dissipating
it. As far as tequila consumption is concerned, I can co-exist with an alcoholic next to me...,
but the last time someone went wild with 'farting' on the subway, it caused mass panic in
the car I was in as people bolted from it to connecting cars.


----------



## Old Bug Man (Nov 5, 2011)

One little spark and BOOM!


----------



## wrzesist (Jul 13, 2011)

*i want your wheels bad!*

hey dude i know u hate ur wheels, i love them. how much u want for them? can u text me? im never on here anymore if you could. if not, cam u email me? my name is steve (908) 400-2580 [email protected]


----------



## No Pork (Jan 3, 2010)

Extremely interested in the wheels. PMed


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

This section is so random... :laugh:

OP checkout VWVortex's project Beetle, they list their fitment IIRC.


----------



## asphyxxia (Feb 5, 2011)

*Finally.*

I finally have my wheels [and tires, separately] up for sale on eBay :

http://www.ebay.com/itm/320881503003?item=320881503003&viewitem=&vxp=mtr


----------

